# cleaning



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

How often do you guys clean the barrel? I recety started reloading so I am spending more time shooting than ever before. That is I am shooting about 20 shots a week now.

In the past I cleaned the barrel after season was over. To start a season I normally shoot a half dozen shots. I make any adjustments if needed. shoot a fee more. Then its all hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It depends on the caliber for me. My 243 likes a dirty barrel my 204 doesn't. The 204 gets cleaned after every session at the range or if I'm shooting Prairie dogs I run a boresnake through it every 20 or so. The 243 gets cleaned after the season but before load work. The AR's get cleaned every time I take them out, same with pistols.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I like tp run a boresnake through my rifles if i shoot em while hunting. If i don't shoot em when I'm out in the field still use the boresnake with some rem oil on it most of the time. If I'm at the range I clean the barrels out good to get the copper fouling out. If you leave it in there the copper will oxidize and turn green like an old penny. And then its an sob to get out.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

for me it depends on the weapon

some of mine like to be fired dirty,some like to be fired clean

and then there are the ones that like to be down right filthy

i had a marlin model 60 .22 lr that could drive tacks at 100 yds,im talking one hole groups.i actually thought i was missing the target at first.

but that gun only shot that well when it was as filthy as you could get it,like 500 plus rounds without cleaning it

then i had a ruger 10/22 that was awesome for the first 50 rds,then faded rapidly unless you cleaned it well

my custom made 1911,likes to be cleaned every 20 rds, my sig p250 45 acp,will shoot great dirty,clean it dont care

but then again i dont like to leave copper fouling in the barrels either,so some times you just have to do what needs to be done and clean them and deal with a little less accuracy


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I clean my 45 acp every couple of weeks even if I dont shoot it, I carry it everywhere and I dont want any surprises. My rifles are clean once every season. I cleaned my ruger 308 once with the electronic cleaner and it was just like a brand new barrel and shot like crap had to run about 50 rounds through it before it got back to where it was before I cleaned it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmmmmm..... I am thinking I shot best with a few rounds through it. Thanks fellas!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in my experience most guns tend to shoot fairly bad with a nice clean barrel

and most like to have some fouling(not necassarily alot) to shoot to their best potential


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> in my experience most guns tend to shoot fairly bad with a nice clean barrel
> 
> and most like to have some fouling(not necassarily alot) to shoot to their best potential


Been my same experience. Especially when shooting my 45-70 with black powder. That one takes at least 5 shots to get fouled enough to be really accurate. Then it will shoot a 1 inch group with open sights at 100 yards. 22-250 shots great clean or dirty. Guns are just like women, just have to keep trying until you find out what works the best.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Dw, love that last sentence of your last post

i went thru plenty of both before i settled on one i liked the best

but i still buy guns when ever i get the chance,just in case i can find a better one


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Same problem I have, Just the wife now says, what the he!! you need that one for.

My standard answer - because I can.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Back a few years ago I wrote down a set of basic rules for us to keep the wives distracted from what and how many guns we own.

Here is that post:

These are a few posts I made some time ago that IMO need to be kept fresh in our minds.
The first paragraph contains some simple rules on *SAFE *etiquette. Please follow them, for all our sakes.

Don't you know where to hide your key. Rule #1 never ever open the safe in front of the wife. Rule #2 deny, deny, deny, I,ve had that gun for three or four years now. So long I don't even remember exactly when I got it. Rule #3 Always carry your guns in in a case of some kind (they all look the same that way) Rule #4 every gun you ever bought was on sale (clearance is even better).

This post was made in response to(an unnamed member) leaving the safe door open with 9 count them NINE semi-auto handguns laying on the bed needless to say she(his wife) didn't know he had that many.

Sir, please re-read the rules in the "what is your favorite caliber and why" thread. Commit them to memory, practice them as though your guns depended on them. Please follow the proper containment procedures by putting a halt to any talk of what she saw. For instance if she should mention the afore mentioned error on your part in a public setting you need to immediatly DISTRACT the conversation from her and ATTRACT the participnts attention. A few helpful hints 1. belch and or fart the louder the better(say excuse me at twice the volume of previous release) that way even people not affected by the initial distraction will be attracted to you there-by further thwarting her attempt at speaking of said firearms. 2. Say something out of character, just blurt it out, loud enough to shock those around you. Again examples of blurting could include but are not limited to a). I LOVE OUR CAT! HE'S BETTER THAN ANY DOG ! :hunter: YIKES ! I THINK THAT RASH WE HAVE IS SPREADING ! c) I HOPE ROSIE O'DONNEL GETS BACK ON TV SOON ! d) THOSE WINDOW TREATMENTS REALLY MAKE THIS ROOM COME ALIVE,(use COZY if it's a dark room). Feel free to use any of these in a pinch, they will immediatly draw all her attention to you. As a side bonus she may think you are over worked and need a bit more of her attention. 
If by chance these measures fail (I don't think they will as long as you put a little effort into it) admit that you had lost count of how many you had hidden and tell her that you will sell half of them but first you need to confer with us here to get opinions as to which three to sell!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don,them are words to live by


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Love reminders, thanks for keeping us honest YD.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats hard for me to do, cause she has almost as many as I do. Even her own safe !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I should write you in(her really) as an exception to the rules. If they know of and approve of the guns you have and are in fact willing to allow you to purchase more guns I'd say, 1. you are lucky and 2. don't rock the boat


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have that problem, my wife tries to out do me @ the gun shop...I buy a 9mm. She buys a .45 acp. I wonder if I bought a 454 casull, she would get a 500S&W...hmmmm. I clean my guns every time I shoot them...and like Ed, I clean my .45 acp. all the time.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonder whatever happened to that "unnamed member" ?

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He probably parked the truck on a lonely road............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I don't have that problem, my wife tries to out do me @ the gun shop...I buy a 9mm. She buys a .45 acp. I wonder if I bought a 454 casull, she would get a 500S&W...hmmmm. I clean my guns every time I shoot them...and like Ed, I clean my .45 acp. all the time.


Don't you mean you clean HER 45 all the time....lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Don, the only problem I have with my wife and daughter is I get to clean the guns after we go shooting. She doesn't like it when I carry her .45....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear that one, my wife hasn't cleaned a gun since we've been together.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

to my wife she has the same rule for guns as she does wild game

she will hunt and shoot

but whe wont clean either of them lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Heck, my wife helps clean the game but the guns are up to me.

Speaking of cleaning, any of you guys and gals use Super Quick Clean Guns? The stuff is made in Michigan I think. It is supposed to be a cleaner, lubricant, rust inhibitor and a moisture disipator all in one. Here is their web site,

www.superquickcleanguns.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Birchwood Casey for me. I never hear of SQCG.


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I clean my barrels every second or third time I take them out shooting. It really varies between my guns though, as some will get dirtier than others.


----------

